# Fordham basketball coach exposed on twitter by wife



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

Ouch. 


Karen Neubauer, wife of Fordham men’s basketball coach Jeff Neubauer, apparently has some things she needs to get off her chest.

*22 yr marriage OVER when Jeff Neubauer met a Golddigger in Prague on a train.Working @ a Catholic U doesn't=morals. pic.twitter.com/Q7pxtqMYsO*

— Karen Neubauer (@RunKnitTravel) May 9, 2016

*Breaking the silence. Never thought Fordham HC Jeff Neubauer would lie or cheat on me but today it all comes out with the story on Martina.*

— Karen Neubauer (@RunKnitTravel) May 13, 2016

The details about “Martina” or Jeff Neubauer’s alleged indiscretions remain murky, but Karen Neubauer’s Twitter feed is basically an extended remix of that Carrie Underwood song where she takes a bat to that dude’s truck.

*Jeff Neubauer…. This song is for you. Embrace the words because you need to say them ALOT! pic.twitter.com/K3ugZKxQSm
*
— Karen Neubauer (@RunKnitTravel) April 27, 2016

Things apparently went sour sometime in March.

*Cheaters never win. He might think that in the short term he is a winner but it will all catch up to him in the end. #wordstoliveby*

— Karen Neubauer (@RunKnitTravel) March 5, 2016

And continued into April.

https://twitter.com/RunKnitTravel/status/717164905623863296

*How do you tell a man that he will regret the choices he has made? Somehow stupid doesn't quite work. #regret #jeffneubauer #WTF*

— Karen Neubauer (@RunKnitTravel) April 4, 2016

Jeff Neubauer went 17-14 in his first season as Fordham’s coach, the Rams’ first winning season since 2006-07 and just their second since 1991-92, which was the last time Fordham made the NCAA tournament. In April, the school announced that he had agreed to a contract extension.


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

badmemory said:


> Jeff Neubauer went 17-14 in his first season as Fordham’s coach, the Rams’ first winning season since 2006-07 and just their second since 1991-92, which was the last time Fordham made the NCAA tournament. In April, the school announced that he had agreed to a contract extension.


The REAL tragedy in this story is that they gave him a contract extension. Fordham sucks (no offense any alumni out there).


----------



## stephscarlett (Sep 2, 2015)

OMG ouch.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

good on her.

expose, expose, expose.........


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Other than learning the NCAA Basketball Rule Book for the 2016-17 season, Coach Neubauer had better be familiarizing himself with his state/local family laws regarding child custody as well as community property!

But much unlike the University, I don't really expect that his STBXW will be issuing him a contract extension or renewal anytime soon! *
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

This will be bad for the school. He can expect that contract extension is not gonna happen.


----------



## Maxo (Mar 8, 2016)

Yikes, Fordham. I attended right after Digger Phelps left following Fordham's best year in 1970. They had a great player, Charlie Yelverton, who played one year at Portland, I think , with Sidney Wicks. Ken Charles was , also, really good and had a 5-8 year NBA career, I think ( Buffalo Braves with Randy Smith). 1970 they beat Notre Dame , with Austin Carr. Almost beat Marquette, with Dean Meminger and Jim Chones. I saw the Notre Dame game at the Garden.
PJ Carlisimo was JV coach and Denzel Washington was playing JV.
This stuff is rampant. Remember Rick Pitino a few years back? He was playing point guard at UMass and one of my best friends was at Maine, and covered him a lot.


----------

